

Hall effect krypton plasma thruster passed tests - ajuc
http://www.naukawpolsce.pap.pl/en/news/news,398704,polish-plasma-thruster-prototype-for-space-probes-already-operational.html
Previous article about the engine (from 2011) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sciencedaily.com&#x2F;releases&#x2F;2011&#x2F;10&#x2F;111006084023.htm.&lt;p&gt;Video from the tests: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=RP48Eb4lr54&lt;p&gt;Surpsisingly engine worked at the first try in simulated space conditions :)&lt;p&gt;Engine has mass of 4kg, and length of 12 cm. It&#x27; meant for adjusting orbit and manouvering in space of probes with mass around 100 kg.&lt;p&gt;It uses krypton (33$ per 100g) instead of Xenon (120$ per 100g) as propellant so should be much cheaper, while it&#x27;s simillary efficient as other thrusters.
======
ajuc
Previous article about the engine (from 2011)
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111006084023.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111006084023.htm).

Video from the tests:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP48Eb4lr54](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP48Eb4lr54)

Surpsisingly engine worked at the first try in simulated space conditions :)

Engine has mass of 4kg, and length of 12 cm. It' meant for adjusting orbit and
manouvering in space of probes with mass around 100 kg.

It uses krypton (33$ per 100g) instead of xenon (120$ per 100g) as a
propellant, so it should be much cheaper, while it's simillary efficient as
other hall effect plasma thrusters.

